# Members should be able to vote on the de-modding of a mod



## Black (Dec 13, 2009)

Some mods just don't need to be mods because they make it unpleasant for a majority of members as I'm sure all of you would agree, so what better way to get rid of them by way of vote, by the members of course since we're the only ones affected by their un mod like ways.


----------



## Sin (Dec 13, 2009)

We don't get to vote for who becomes a mod, I don't see why we'd ever get the power to vote to demod the ones they pick.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2009)

Sin said:


> We don't get to vote for who becomes a mod, I don't see why we'd ever get the power to vote to demod the ones they pick.



Well then maybe we should be able to vote on who becomes a mod too since us regular members are the only ones that really have to deal with them.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 13, 2009)

if you have a problem with a mod the best thing to do is issue a complain to admins by pm

and if the mod is really bad, complains on him will cumulate and that's the only way an admin will desmod him

other than that, keep dreaming


----------



## KR Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

As stated above it's the admins and site owner's perogative to choose who becomes and who stays a mod, they pay for the board and do all the back end stuff we're just the collective who benefit from that. So if they think someone is fit to be a mod and continues to think so even if they upset a few members it's their choice not ours to make.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2009)

you guys should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## abcd (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## ~M~ (Dec 13, 2009)

Staff has built itself upon it's self-indulgent system of secrecy, dysfunction, and drama 

Why would you want to change it?


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 13, 2009)

so true it hurts


----------



## Garfield (Dec 13, 2009)

pek is a commie, he never gonna let it happen


----------



## Ram (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes, there are way too many stupid mods. Come on, letting art mods make decisions for the forum? You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2009)

Yea, and what's with mods having power over sections that they never post in?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll bring it up in the Mod Lounge.


----------



## Ram (Dec 13, 2009)

Also way too many Advisors. They're useless.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll bring it up in the Mod Lounge.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 13, 2009)

A common mod saying goes

"If people complain about you doing your job, you know you're doing something right"

So this will never happen


----------



## Ram (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you Spy_Smasher.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 13, 2009)

Tower Bridge said:


> Thank you Spy_Smasher.



I doubt he's serious. Sounded like sarcasm.


----------



## Ram (Dec 13, 2009)

I cannot hear text.


----------



## Hexa (Dec 13, 2009)

Sarcasm isn't only in one's tone of voice!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 13, 2009)

I am never sarcastic. So, you're all very welcome.


----------



## Sin (Dec 13, 2009)

I love the fact that Hollie voted No.


----------



## delirium (Dec 13, 2009)

NF = Oligarchy

NF =/= Democracy

Good day.


----------



## Memos (Dec 13, 2009)

Ah, I see. So whenever a mod bans someone, deletes a post or seals someone for doing something wrong, they get that much closer to a de-modding 

I like it.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Ah, I see. So whenever a mod bans someone, deletes a post or seals someone for doing something wrong, they get that much closer to a de-modding
> 
> I like it.



Yea baby I like it like that.


----------



## Kri (Dec 13, 2009)

Black said:


> Well then maybe we should be able to vote on who becomes a mod too since us regular members are the only ones that really have to deal with them.


You couldn't be further from the truth. The staff 'deals' with the people it promotes to being their peers to a far greater degree than 'regular members'. You only have to 'deal' with their mod actions.



Lezard Valeth said:


> if you have a problem with a mod the best thing to do is issue a complain to admins by pm
> 
> and if the mod is really bad, complains on him will cumulate and that's the only way an admin will desmod him


Here's a better idea, don't. Because that has never happened, and admins have better things to do than deal with your petty squabbles.



KR Blade said:


> As stated above it's the admins and site owner's perogative to choose who becomes and who stays a mod, they pay for the board and do all the back end stuff we're just the collective who benefit from that. So if they think someone is fit to be a mod and continues to think so even if they upset a few members it's their choice not ours to make.


You're even less correct. We all decide on who becomes a member of the staff, and for the most part who loses that responsibility. The site owners couldn't give two drops of piss so long as their ad revenue isn't hindered.



Tower Bridge said:


> Yes, there are way too many stupid mods. Come on, letting art mods make decisions for the forum? You've got to be kidding me.


Better a fanclubs mod? Or a Bleach mod? Or a Naruto mod?

You've got to be kidding me.



Black said:


> Yea, and what's with mods having power over sections that they never post in?


Super moderator powers are mostly used for reported posts and ban requests, and we defer to section moderator wishes for things that relate to their sections. Just because we have power over sections we don't post in doesn't mean we abuse that power.



Kusuriuri said:


> Ah, I see. So whenever a mod bans someone, deletes a post or seals someone for doing something wrong, they get that much closer to a de-modding.


That's exactly the problem. Demodding shouldn't be as simple as revenge negging. There are enough aspects of this forum that cater to grudges, we don't need one that's even more detrimental.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 13, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Here's a better idea, don't. Because that has never happened, and admins have better things to do than deal with your petty squabbles.



I just issued a complain about you to admins.


----------



## Kri (Dec 13, 2009)

Let me show you how much I care in picture form.





















.


----------



## Ram (Dec 13, 2009)

Like create snowflakes.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 13, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Let me show you how much I care in picture form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok if you don't believe me



take that !!


----------



## Lance Vance (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Ippy (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes, clearly there are things that need to be done differently around here.  I've been a outspoken voice for those within the staff that want change.

The abject disregard for members' wishes, the wanton abuse of powers, and the closed door shit talking behind members' backs that make this staff one that needs to be replaced.  One. Mod. At. A. Time.

I would suggest PMing Tazmo, as he's well known to be both accessible to members and compassionate about their issues.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2009)

Tower Bridge said:


> Like create snowflakes.



yea, where do they get off?


----------



## Kri (Dec 13, 2009)

Lezard Valeth said:


> ok if you don't believe me
> 
> 
> 
> take that !!


Any interest I had in arguing with you has dwindled to less than a velleity. My conscience won't allow me to contest something so juvenile.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 13, 2009)

If I can become mod I will support this.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 13, 2009)

We should let criminals vote to fire cops.


----------



## Ram (Dec 13, 2009)

They don't. They may leave after throwing a tantrum or to prove a point.
But they eventually rejoin the ranks a couple of weeks later.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2009)

Tower Bridge said:


> They don't. They may leave after throwing a tantrum or to prove a point.
> But they eventually rejoin the ranks a couple of weeks later.



Oh wow we have people like that in this very same thread.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 13, 2009)

Gooba said:


> We should let criminals vote to fire cops.



I admit I lol'd hard


----------



## Hexa (Dec 13, 2009)

I think the issue with doing this is the difficulty in GOTV efforts.  It's unlikely we'd get more than 500 votes--from a decidedly nonrandom selection of users--on this thing, and that's just too bare a fraction of the userbase to base anything on.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2009)

Gooba said:


> We should let criminals vote to fire cops.



That's just illogical.


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2009)

Well I don't really think this would be a good idea just because then mods would be afraid to actually stand up against members, and you can't really run a forum (given that on the internet quite a few people aren't especially inclined to obey the rules ) when you are just trying to please people.  Half the members disagree anyway so things couldn't really work out if it was all done by popular vote.


----------



## Felt (Dec 13, 2009)

Black said:


> That's just illogical.



That's what he's getting at...


----------



## Lance Vance (Dec 13, 2009)

Sen said:


> Well I don't really think this would be a good idea just because then mods would be afraid to actually stand up against members



Then they shouldn't be mods.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 13, 2009)

Black said:


> That's just illogical.


----------



## Memos (Dec 13, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> Then they shouldn't be mods.


But then they wouldn't stay mods...


----------



## Sin (Dec 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> But then they wouldn't stay mods...


Vicious Circle


----------



## Ram (Dec 13, 2009)

No it's illogical to say that members are criminals.
Criminals lose their voting rights in society. The forum analogy to criminals would be banned members.


----------



## Memos (Dec 13, 2009)

Sin said:


> Vicious Circle


More like a smart idea.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2009)

Tower Bridge said:


> No it's illogical to say that members are criminals.
> Criminals lose their voting rights in society. The forum analogy to criminals would be banned members.



This               .


----------



## Sin (Dec 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> More like a smart idea.


Thread's full of em


----------



## Lance Vance (Dec 13, 2009)

I should show you people how to run this forum


like a boss.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 13, 2009)

Tower Bridge said:


> No it's illogical to say that members are criminals.
> Criminals lose their voting rights in society. The forum analogy to criminals would be banned members.





Black said:


> This               .



Yup. **


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 13, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> I should show you people how to run this forum
> 
> 
> like a boss.



you wish?

ban this twat like a boss admin. no court for him.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 13, 2009)

This thread has only brought us back to the fundamental truths of the forum 

members = criminals

mods = gods 


^_^


----------



## Kri (Dec 13, 2009)

Tower Bridge said:


> No it's illogical to say that members are criminals.
> Criminals lose their voting rights in society. The forum analogy to criminals would be banned members.


No, it'd be anyone with a serious user note.

Like you, for instance.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2009)

Tower Bridge said:


> No it's illogical to say that members are criminals.
> Criminals lose their voting rights in society. The forum analogy to criminals would be banned members.



The thread creator has a history of being banned.  And we all know ex-convicts voting rights have been highly debated and there is no clear consensus. So, this thread has no validity due to the source (ex-convict)


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 13, 2009)

This thread also tells us that because there are criminals, who can't vote, it makes voting impossible, wrong, and offensive to women 

Logic! ^_^


----------



## Migooki (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh, c'mon. It's not hard at all to stay neutral with the moderators.
If you keep getting beeves with them, it's kinda clear who is the issue.

On a related note, far from all the moderators we have are good. 
But that's only because you notice some less than others.
Besides it's too easy to powertrip. 

I like popcorn.


----------



## Kri (Dec 13, 2009)

~M~ said:


> This thread has only brought us back to the fundamental truths of the forum
> 
> members = criminals
> 
> ...





~M~ said:


> This thread also tells us that because there are criminals, who can't vote, it makes voting impossible, wrong, and offensive to women
> 
> Logic! ^_^


I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic or if you're actually this much of a tool.


----------



## geG (Dec 13, 2009)

~M~ said:


> offensive to women


----------



## Iria (Dec 13, 2009)

Members should be able to vote on de-membering a member

Not for like rule breaking or anything...just because


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 13, 2009)

Iria said:


> Members should be able to vote on de-membering a member
> 
> Not for like rule breaking or anything...just because



[boss]10                char[/boss]


----------



## Vanity (Dec 13, 2009)

No. I don't really see how that would be a correct form of justice.

Just because people don't like a mod doesn't mean the person is a bad mod. Voting off a mod because the mod is disliked is just.....ehhhh. There would have to be good reasons for it, really.

A lot of staff who do work are disliked because naturally people probably won't like a mod who banned them or banned one of their friends.


----------



## Lance Vance (Dec 13, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> No. I don't really see how that would be a correct form of justice.
> 
> Just because people don't like a mod doesn't mean the person is a bad mod. Voting off a mod because the mod is disliked is just.....ehhhh. There would have to be good reasons for it, really.
> 
> A lot of staff who do work are disliked because naturally people probably won't like a mod who banned them or banned one of their friends.



But what if they are, genuinely, a _horrible_ mod?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 13, 2009)

Then we advisor them.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 13, 2009)

> No. I don't really see how that would be a correct form of justice.


Justice is a silly term to use. You could say it's injustice to have one group making and enforcing rules on this forum. 

That being said, no I don't think people should be able to vote on such an issue. It's impossible for people here to be serious, mature and objective about it.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 13, 2009)

Gunners said:


> That being said, no I don't think people should be able to vote on such an issue. It's impossible for people here to be serious, mature and objective about it.


I disagree.

I believe this bunch has the maturity to take a stab at this with nothing but sincerity and honesty to only vote on demodding mods who they believe are truly lazy, incompetent, or corrupt.

It's obvious that this is an important issue to the rest of the members, and I believe that, in the same vein that this is a democracy that should be honored, we should take this measure to a vote, and stick with the final decision.

Did anyone PM Tazmo like suggested?  The concerns of the members are important to him.  mbxx is also a viable candidate for support.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 13, 2009)

> No. I don't really see how that would be a correct form of justice.



God forbid justice be just


----------



## Kusogitsune (Dec 13, 2009)

Iria said:


> Members should be able to vote on de-membering a member
> 
> Not for like rule breaking or anything...just because



Jesus christ your ava makes me wanna stuff your stocking.


----------



## Mαri (Dec 13, 2009)

This isn't a democracy.


----------



## abcd (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2009)

Hestia said:


> This isn't a democracy.



So you're saying don't change something on the forum because it's already the way it is?

That's retarted.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 13, 2009)

By the way, this is in the wrong section. That's the only bit that worries me.


----------



## abcd (Dec 13, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> By the way, this is in the wrong section. That's the only bit that worries me.



but the NF parliment section dissapeared


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 13, 2009)

^It's supposed to be in the suggestion forum


----------



## Mαri (Dec 13, 2009)

Black said:


> So you're saying don't change something on the forum because it's already the way it is?
> 
> That's retarted.



That's just how the forum works.

And yes it is.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2009)

Aw shucks.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 13, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> But what if they are, genuinely, a _horrible_ mod?



Well then you complain to other staff about that person and they decide what to do. You explain good reasons as to why they should not be a mod. You can't just have people vote on who to kick out though because that just wouldn't go down very well in a lot of cases since you'd get people who want the mod kicked out just because the mod banned them before.


----------



## Dream Seaker (Dec 13, 2009)

Not a bad idea. Because in most forums, Moderators are tightly knit together and will try to protect or cover their fellows when accused ±(Just like police forces)±. But *if* indeed that motion is passed, we should make sure to insert explicit rules to prevent troublesome Members to abuse of such an important Privilege.


So I agree, let's vote. Moderators should hear us more. For the simple fact that there wouldn't be a _"Forum"_ without its _active_ members, so we should work together to make this forum better and accentuate the quality of discussions.

My humble opinion mates.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 14, 2009)

^ Deliberate misspelling or what, mate?


----------



## Takagou (Dec 14, 2009)

This thread is made of hilarity 

And obviously, I chose sit back, relax, and eat pop corn.


----------



## ez (Dec 14, 2009)

i think this idea is very practical. it'd definitely work out. i'm all for it.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

Mods = ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Ram (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, the idea is little more than a joke. But the mod arguments presented in this thread are a disappointing at best and appalling at worst.
Even if the motion was passed and it was up to the 50-100 active users in each section to vote off moderators, it's doubtful anyone would be booted out (with the exception of Blind Itachi). The vast majority of members are rational and think along the lines of the best interests of the forum.
Only a very small minority among us have a questionable ban history and/or have been driven to insanity by the mods.

Interesting to know why some of you became so defensive.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 14, 2009)

Tower Bridge said:


> No it's illogical to say that members are criminals.
> Criminals lose their voting rights in society. The forum analogy to criminals would be banned members.





Black said:


> This               .


So Black, you are saying you don't want to be able to vote about it, just let others?

Also, it is illogical to say that only criminals lose their voting rights when it comes to cops because nobody votes for cops.


----------



## Kri (Dec 14, 2009)

Tower Bridge said:


> Interesting to know why some of you became so defensive.


At the time I first visited this thread, it was laden with misinformation. As a staff member it was my obligation, and as a human it was my pleasure, to correct that misinformation. And as someone who removed himself from the staff willingly, there isn't the slightest fear of being 'demodded by the forum populace,' if that's what you're suggesting.


----------



## Hexa (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm only against this thread because I think I'd be voted off the mod island.


----------



## olaf (Dec 14, 2009)

first. where is martryn? why hasn't he posted in here? is he dead?

second. KY made a sound argument why OP is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I agree with her


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 14, 2009)

I think we should de-mod everyone. /no joke.


----------



## Orochimaru (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's a suggestion; Let's do this and ask members to vote for or against their sections' moderators. It won't be legally binding per se, but at least we'll know which mods are hated by a majority of their section's members.


----------



## Kri (Dec 14, 2009)

I've done that before, and volunteered to leave if the section thought I should. I don't really encourage everyone to do that, though, because sections that are harder to moderate than the Bleach Avenue, in that they require more mod actions to keep under control will yield a larger number of people 'mad at you' for one reason or another. The last thing we need are staff members whose confidence is shaken by the disapproval of disgruntled members who are often more vocal than the content majority.

The flames and the like in the PMs we get do enough damage as it is.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 14, 2009)

If we had a democracy, I'd be Tazmo.

That's all I'm sayin'.


----------



## Memos (Dec 14, 2009)

Is that _all_ you're saying?


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 14, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> If we had a democracy, I'd be Tazmo.
> 
> That's all I'm sayin'.



I agree


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Is that _all_ you're saying?


It's a subtle theme running through all of my posts.


----------



## Memos (Dec 14, 2009)

Maybe _too_ subtle.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 14, 2009)

I can't be responsible for your lack of subtlety.


----------



## Memos (Dec 14, 2009)

It's not I who lacks subtlety but you who lacks shut the hell up.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 14, 2009)

I already see who's getting voted out.


----------



## Memos (Dec 14, 2009)

It certainly won't be you... again.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh come on you two, let's be rational and stop spamming the crap out of this thread. 


/modmode


----------



## Orochimaru (Dec 14, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> The last thing we need are staff members whose confidence is shaken by the disapproval of disgruntled members who are often more vocal than the content majority.



If there's an actual "content" majority, then the poll will show that. However, if there are -for example- 120 members in a certain section, and 85+ of them think you're a douchebag and vote to that effect, then guess what? You *are *a fucking douchebag. Does that mean you're going to be de-modded? No. But at least you'll know.

I'm not talking about you by the way. I meant in general.


----------



## Kri (Dec 14, 2009)

So you just want a venue for members, as, though many forget, staff themselves actually are, to be openly insulted and ridiculed? Why not just allow everyone on the forum to open threads asking the populace how much of a douchbag everyone is?


----------



## Orochimaru (Dec 14, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> So you just want a venue for members, staff or no, to be openly insulted and ridiculed?



No insults. Just a poll with a simple question ..

"_Is so-and-so mod doing a good job modding this section?_"

*Yes ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
No ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀*

*125 members voted in this poll.*


Simple really.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 14, 2009)

The middle ground would be people voting on how efficiently the section is ran. That way it avoids getting personal.


----------



## abcd (Dec 14, 2009)

So much for working for free


----------



## Kri (Dec 14, 2009)

That's not a bad idea Gunners, but we can already tell if sections are efficiently run based on any flux of reported posts and, in general, how 'messy' things get there. The difference between what you propose and what Orochimaru proposes is a difference between if a section is run well, and if the members of that section like how it's run.

Both are important, of course, but neither suggestion guarantees the others' concerns are met. If there are specific suggestions, other than something like "Kusuriuri sucks" or "I don't like Hiroshi," PM the section mods and make suggestions. Nobody wants the members of this forum to be unhappy, especially not those of us who deal with the flak.

So, really, if you want something to change, talk to the people who can bring that change, if it is for the best, about finding the best way to implement it. It's certainly more likely to bring good than a poll asking if so-and-so sucks.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 14, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> However, if there are -for example- 120 members in a certain section, and 85+ of them think you're a douchebag and vote to that effect, then guess what? You *are *a fucking douchebag.


Lol, no. There are entire sections filled with people who wouldn't know a douchebag if it hit them in the face.


----------



## Orochimaru (Dec 14, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Lol, no. There are entire sections filled with people who wouldn't know a douchebag if it hit them in the face.



You'd be surprised.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2009)

olaf said:


> first. where is martryn? why hasn't he posted in here? is he dead?



I too am shocked he hasn't caught wind of this thread.


----------



## ez (Dec 14, 2009)

i think i'll use my preexisting hundred or so dupes to vote in favor of my friends among the staff.


----------



## Ram (Dec 14, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> The last thing we need are staff members whose confidence is shaken by the disapproval of disgruntled members who are often more vocal than the content majority.
> 
> The flames and the like in the PMs we get do enough damage as it is.



This actually works?

Awesome.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

Gooba said:


> So Black, you are saying you don't want to be able to vote about it, just let others?
> 
> Also, it is illogical to say that only criminals lose their voting rights when it comes to cops because nobody votes for cops.



Mods would be cops.

Then smods and admins would be the judges.

And most judges are elected.

Anyway, mods = ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

When am I gonna be modded?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 14, 2009)

Nah, we are just higher up cops, like smods= lieutenants and admins=Shaft/Dirty Harry/Robocop.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

Gooba, you could've been Judge Dredd. 

And I'm Apollo Creed.

Then we could've been friends and raced on a beach, and you could avenge my death when I was killed by a Russian.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 14, 2009)

The staff have kicked out some members of staff for rule breaking before or not doing their job right.

So they do seem to kick out staff who do stuff they shouldn't be doing.

They can't get away with being really bad.

Nothing is perfect....but some staff have been kicked out for doing bad stuff to members.


----------



## martryn (Dec 14, 2009)

Dethrone the mods!  Power to the people!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2009)

If the staff really is corrupt, I'm sure we can bribe them with 300USD for them to step down from their job.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 14, 2009)

Mider T said:


> If the staff really is corrupt, I'm sure we can bribe them with 300USD for them to step down from their job.


I'll take that offer.


----------



## Ram (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll give you USD 5 to make the The Sexy New Naughty Pic *Positive Comment* Thread and Sexy/Naughty Pic Thread titles more distinguishable from each other.
Not really but I feel they need to be changed because I've been clicking the comment thread by accident quite a bit thinking it the pic thread.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 14, 2009)

If we hung Hollie from the ceiling we'd have to kiss under her.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 14, 2009)

Were it up to me, I'd outlaw males posting in there.


----------



## Ram (Dec 14, 2009)

Like I've mentioned many a time. One pic thread for hot women, another for guys and fat chicks.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 14, 2009)

> If the staff really is corrupt, I'm sure we can bribe them with 300USD for them to step down from their job.


That was subtle and cold, almost forgot about that incident.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm against this idea.

This is the same reason why U.S. judges are appointed for life terms and only are removed when they do something truly bad or choose to retire.

And seriously how has Martyn not posted in this thread yet?


----------



## Black (Dec 15, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'm against this idea.
> 
> This is the same reason why U.S. judges are appointed for life terms and only are removed when they do something truly bad or choose to retire.
> 
> And seriously how has Martyn not posted in this thread yet?



He has, I think >_>


----------



## Migooki (Dec 16, 2009)

If it was up to me, I'd demod all lesbians except Para.


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2009)

If it were up to me, I'd remod all lesbians except Zaru.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 16, 2009)

If it were up to me, I'd relesbian all mods except Reznor.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 16, 2009)

If it were up to me I'd admin Vash.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 16, 2009)

You mean readmin.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 16, 2009)

He was never really an admin; I was just letting him use some of my power.


----------



## Migooki (Dec 16, 2009)

If it were up to me, I'd mod Miyuki in the H&L, Bathhouse or Tech Department.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 17, 2009)

If it were up to me, I'd mod Tengoku in the Art Section of the forums.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Dec 23, 2009)

Being a mod is about being popular and sucking Admins dick. Get over it.


----------



## Naruko (Dec 23, 2009)

Gooba said:


> If it were up to me, I'd relesbian all mods except Reznor.



 Cutest answer so far. 



Elite Uchiha said:


> Being a mod is about being popular and sucking Admins dick. Get over it.



I was not popular when I got modded, and am even less so now (fastest track to being disliked is being modded - well, being modded and doing work). As for sucking admins wossnames; the admins didn't know who the hell I was when I got modded, let alone know me enough for me to impress them into picking me. It's up to the section folks as to who gets picked, generally. This is based on who they see active that manages to not get into trouble. 

While having the forums at large vote on mods is interesting as an idea, it probably would just end up being  a popularity contest - plus, the folks that would vote in the most chaotic, unstable person they could think of, for lulz, then the group(s) that would make dupe accounts to double or triple vote on the people *they* wanted, and so forth (that last bit is bad enough with sorting through dupes for the Naruwards voting - a forum-wide vote for a MOD position would be...urgh. I wouldn't want to have to do the dupe checks, that's all I know).


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 24, 2009)

What I really find amusing is that so many people take this mod business so seriously.

To be honest, a mod is little more than a janitor. They have to go around and clean up the crap other users leave behind and have to report to the higher-ups to get someone banned. What a lot of power that is.

As terrible and frightening as I'm sure it must be to have a mod looming over your head, especially a "corrupt" mod, I refuse to allow them to stop me from saying whatever it is I want to say.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> What I really find amusing is that so many people take this mod business so seriously.
> 
> To be honest, a mod is little more than a janitor. They have to go around and clean up the crap other users leave behind and have to report to the higher-ups to get someone banned. What a lot of power that is.
> 
> As terrible and frightening as I'm sure it must be to have a mod looming over your head, especially a "corrupt" mod, I refuse to allow them to stop me from saying whatever it is I want to say.



Have you ever watched Scrubs?  In the comedy, there's this Janitor who works in a hospital of doctors.  You would think he'd be the stupid one surrounded by hard working competents right?  But no, in fact he's the most scheming character in the show, outwitting many of the main characters and preying on their weaknesses.  An _Aizen_ so to speak.  Some mods are like this janior, hence why you make them into Advisors to limit their responsibility and thus take the fun out of messing with members.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 24, 2009)

I would compare mods to vultures rather than janitors.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 24, 2009)

Meh, in my experience, Mods are closer to pranksters.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 24, 2009)

I vote we replace Azure Flame Kite with me.

Then change the position to sadmin.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2009)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Being a mod is about being popular



Funniest thing I've read in weeks.



Elite Uchiha said:


> and sucking up to Admins



I've never seen a moderator do that, but a lot of regular users try to get us demodded that way.


----------



## Morati (Dec 29, 2009)

Democracy in mah NF?!


----------



## Kokaku (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, we should.


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 29, 2009)

Naruto said:


> I've never seen a moderator do that, but a lot of regular users try to get us demodded that way.


I sucked up to pek. Literally.


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 29, 2009)

^That's how she got me to accept this awful position.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 29, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> I sucked up to pek. Literally.



Do continue.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 29, 2009)

That method still works if anyone wants to get modded.


----------



## abcd (Dec 29, 2009)

Gooba said:


> That method still works if anyone wants to get modded.



I am ready for it anytime u want gooba pek


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Dec 29, 2009)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Being a mod is about being popular and sucking Admins dick. Get over it.


Yes, that's totally why I'm here.  Incredibly popular.
And you know how much I love the dick. Ohhhh yeah.  Give it to me.  Let me suck that thing allllll niiiiiight loooooong.

Raise your hand if I just ruined your image of me.  Raise both if I did that and you didn't even have an image of me yet.


----------



## Fallopian Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2009)

^ i personally vote that we lock the thread to celebrate vash finally coming out of the closet.


----------



## God (Dec 29, 2009)

i second forkshy's motion


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2009)

I third that motion.


----------



## Fratley (Dec 30, 2009)

... I fourth that motion...


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Dec 30, 2009)

avraell said:


> Dan/Blue. Rich parents. Med school. Pseudo-intellectual bullshit. Comaraderie. Modship.


Are you confusing me for someone else?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just had a peek at the Forum Leaders list and it looks significantly larger than what I remember. 

A request for a Football / Sports Bar moderator ~ 18 months ago was met with responses of:

 ' There's already too many mods as it is! '

You bloomin horseshitters.


----------



## Bill G (Jan 1, 2010)

Totally for this.

Let members de-mod mods until no mods are left.

Chaos ensues.

And I become a happy camper.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jan 2, 2010)

De-modding is not the problem, it doesn't have to be.

I've come to find that mods specifically here in their own little domains that they are assigned to perpetuate the member problems and unknowingly raise the issue. It's quite funny. 

Not sure what I'm talking about, mods, look hard in the mirror. It's hard to ban your best friends eh, that are none mods, ah... the longevity of friendship bias.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 2, 2010)

That's ridiculous I've banned all of my friends.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 2, 2010)

Tazmo isn't answeing my PMs regarding this


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 9, 2010)

A vote for democracy!


----------



## Rache (Jan 9, 2010)

Since when was NF a democracy.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 9, 2010)

Political ecology of various forums:
4ch / 7ch etc. = anarchy, with emerging police powers
Slashdot = direct democracy, more or less.
.... forums like this: feudalism

Why the fetish for democracy?  It often produces bad decisions.  Truly unjust mods don't work for free for long; the urge to be a dick cannot sustain one through so much drudgery.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 9, 2010)

Nybarius said:


> Why the fetish for democracy?  It often produces bad decisions.  Truly unjust mods don't work for free for long; the urge to be a dick cannot sustain one through so much drudgery.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, in all seriousness, people who think they are righteous will often stay on in positions of petty power long after the just have fled.  It's one of central problems of bureaucracy.  

I guess I don't see what the problem is with being banned.  It's very easy to mask your IP address and get a new handle.  It isn't rocket science :<


----------



## Kri (Jan 9, 2010)

Works for Jizz.


----------



## Toby (Jan 10, 2010)

Tower Bridge said:


> No it's illogical to say that members are criminals.
> Criminals lose their voting rights in society. The forum analogy to criminals would be banned members.



So people with a bad track record should lose voting rights in your system, whereas those without any record would retain voting rights?

Wouldn't that defeat the point of this proposal?

Most members who come to us complaining about mod actions are guilty of what they've been punished for. Where there's a mistake we tend to correct it. Most members also seem not to care about the ongoings with the staff-member relations, at least not as seriously as this. 

As for serious reasons I doubt this would work: This section gets very little attention, and I think that's telling of how interested people are in anything besides anime and manga.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 10, 2010)

Kribaby said:


> Works for Jizz.


Kisame at times.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2010)

lol @ voting about wheter or not you should be allowed to vote


----------



## Geek (Feb 1, 2010)

Reznor said:


> lol @ voting about wheter or not you should be allowed to vote



Sort of lolled.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 1, 2010)

This threads fucking hilarious, the mods are awesome; leave them alone


----------



## Nic (Feb 1, 2010)

under that system people would simply vote for those that ban them or for those that have a tendency to do more work and supervise the forum closely by having more involvement in these bans/thread deletes/locks etc.  this is a decision that should strictly be left to the staff itself.


----------



## abcd (Feb 1, 2010)

Nic said:


> under that system people would simply vote for those that ban them or for those that have a tendency to do more work and supervise the forum closely by having more involvement in these bans/thread deletes/locks etc.  this is a decision that should strictly be left to the staff itself.



i am lost somewhere in this post


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 1, 2010)

Pretty simple really and he is right, the more good a mod is the more people will dislike him/her

of course thier are some mods that dont do the correct job all the time but I dont think this would help.


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 1, 2010)

This is hilarious. Why on earth would we vote on demodding someone?

If you got banned, it's because you did something wrong. I'm willing to bet more than half of the members here haven't read the forum rules, never used the search functions, most of the people here are more concerned with their rep, manga, anime, than bureaucracy. So why would _those_ people decide on who governs these forums?

And users with green names are normal people too. Most of them started out as normal users who came to NF primarily to _enjoy_ it. I'd know, I recognize a lot of the forum leaders, most of them were regular users back in the days when NF was this tiny little organism that had no more than 100 active users at a time.

Besides, being a mod is a shitty job anyways; a couple of threads come to mind:




And the worst one must be the name change thread.

I mean, no other forum wastes time with this.

If someone's a mod, then that person earned it, most likely by contributing something to the forum. Just be glad that we're not paying shit to be using these forums and enjoying ourselves while they're cleaning up all of our crap.

My two cents


----------



## Klue (Feb 1, 2010)

Lezard Valeth said:


> if you have a problem with a mod the best thing to do is issue a complain to admins by pm
> 
> and if the mod is really bad, complains on him will cumulate and that's the only way an admin will desmod him
> 
> other than that, keep dreaming



This post amuses me, with you being banned and all. 



Nic said:


> under that system people would simply vote for those that ban them or for those that have a tendency to do more work and supervise the forum closely by having more involvement in these bans/thread deletes/locks etc.  this is a decision that should strictly be left to the staff itself.



I have to agree, for the most part. I just wish the mods weren't so damn serious.

Unless someone is acting unruly, disrupting the peace, why mod?


----------



## Nic (Feb 1, 2010)

abcd said:


> i am lost somewhere in this post


There's nothing complicated....

Person A gets banned by Mod A.
Person A dislikes Mod A.
Person A votes to Get Mod A demoded.


----------



## hellohi (Feb 2, 2010)

Tower Bridge said:


> Also way too many Advisors. They're useless.



This


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 2, 2010)

not a terrible idea but first please upgrade the forum software to 4.0.2 (from 3.7.2) /less lag


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2010)

tina yuzuki said:


> not a terrible idea but first please upgrade the forum software to 4.0.2 (from 3.7.2) /less lag



People seem to hate on the vb4 visuals.

The forum runs pretty fast for me anyway, usually <1 second reaction time.


----------



## hellohi (Feb 2, 2010)

I.P. Standing said:


> Yes, clearly there are things that need to be done differently around here.  I've been a outspoken voice for those within the staff that want change.
> 
> The abject disregard for members' wishes, the wanton abuse of powers, and the closed door shit talking behind members' backs that make this staff one that needs to be replaced.  One. Mod. At. A. Time.
> 
> I would suggest PMing Tazmo, as he's well known to be both accessible to members and compassionate about their issues.



This post is win.:33


----------



## Aggressor (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not trying to offend mods, but many and I mean many are biased over certain members. Why should majority of us abide by the rules when there are members that never listen to the rules and never get banned!


----------



## Kri (Feb 2, 2010)

Because _you'll_ get banned?


----------



## Aggressor (Feb 2, 2010)

I have gotten banned, but I usually abide by the rules. That's not my point though, my point is why should majority of us abide by the rules when we see people flame and troll and never get banned. Ask anyone in the Konoha Library.


----------



## Kri (Feb 2, 2010)

My point was that you should abide by the rules or you'll be banned.

Is there some deeper, meaningful point I'm still missing? You asked why you should abide by the rules, and I answered.


----------



## hellohi (Feb 2, 2010)

Of course some mods don't want this because they know that most of them would lose their seat in "power".

I find this a swell idea indeed though I believe only certain members should be allowed to vote. They should make a user group composed of members that have been on the forum for a while and have seen how certain staff members behave and those can be the ones that vote.

Yesss, a very nice idea.


----------



## Felt (Feb 2, 2010)

All mods would eventually lose their positions unless they didn't do any modding and then it'd be anarchy,


----------



## forkshy (Feb 2, 2010)

know freedom! demember yourselves!


----------



## hellohi (Feb 2, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> All mods would eventually lose their positions unless they didn't do any modding and then it'd be anarchy,



Regardless, a select few of us should still be able to vote.

I wish Tazmo would just come in and sweep out the garbage already. Like this guy said, there needs to be some change:



I.P. Standing said:


> Yes, clearly there are things that need to be done differently around here.  I've been a outspoken voice for those within the staff that want change.
> 
> The abject disregard for members' wishes, the wanton abuse of powers, and the closed door shit talking behind members' backs that make this staff one that needs to be replaced.  One. Mod. At. A. Time.
> 
> I would suggest PMing Tazmo, as he's well known to be both accessible to members and compassionate about their issues.


----------



## vane (Feb 2, 2010)

Well as a former super moderator now Admin of another forum, giving members the right to vote for a demotion is a bad idea, especially since this forum has so many members and ooh sooooo many trolls who would vote out of spite and laughs.

Basically put the super moderators run the site pretty much. Their the ones that frequent the forum more so than others and thats also why they have banning permission. So demodding them is as likely as a pig growing wings and flying to the moon (unless an admin doesnt like them that is xD). 

Basically when someone PM's another mod they most of the time show it between the rest of the staff and they either laugh at it because the mod probably did what was right, or the mod being accused explains him/herself and usually gets off the hook unless it was just that obvious of a mistake.

So everyones best bet is to report to specific super moderators the actions of a lesser mod of the forum and try and show reason why that mod is abusing power.

Also I have heard there are some mods here who are overly bias and have been known to lock a thread or something because they're favorite character was on the losing side of a debate. Thats not to cool in my opinion. Something that really should be brought up if seen with someone higher on the totem pole. But yeah Super Moderators basically run the forum and its members, thats why they get permission to ban members. Admins are usually the ones working on the site and trying to make it better and IP banning or banning from racks. So their concern goes beyond just members.

Hope my post helps some things here lol


----------



## forkshy (Feb 2, 2010)

why do people always have to go blamin' the trolls for all their problems? :smirk


----------



## forkshy (Feb 2, 2010)

hellohi said:


> lol wut? your thinking too much. it's just a simple yes or no, do you want this mod de-modded vote
> 
> No, I don't think I should be the one to pick those select users. Trustworthy staff should.
> And regardless of if it's an advertisement or not or whatever you were saying, the members/users should still have a say in what happens especially when things are happening unfairly.


 
oh god, save me... my opinion has just been critisized for being too thought out. 

there isn't fairness involved here, only an objective. the objective is to have a forum attached to .

it's that simple. the service is currently being offered to the administrator of  for free and without any real hastle. that is why the staff has access to his servers.

this is all a computer made of actual stuff somewhere. i swear to god. i'm not lying. someone owns that computer, i'm not kidding. it's the truth. like, it belongs to one person and they own it.

it's not a country. it's a computer.


----------



## hellohi (Feb 2, 2010)

forkshy said:


> oh god, save me... my opinion has just been critisized for being too though out.
> 
> there isn't fairness involved here, only an objective. the objective is to have a forum attached to .
> 
> ...



again, your thinking too much, way too much. 

allowing us to vote on de-modding a mod won't really change much. i'm not talking about voting for every single thing that happens here on the forum, just about mods and other staff members who really shouldn't be where they are considering they are the ones who punish and watch over what we do.

if fairness isn't an issue then i highly suggest they add that to the rules.


----------



## forkshy (Feb 2, 2010)

duh, i'm a cat!


----------



## ez (Feb 2, 2010)

forkshy said:


> duh, i'm a cat!




ahahaha 


i love your sense of humor.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 2, 2010)

> No, I don't think I should be the one to pick those select users. Trustworthy staff should.



Oh lawd, the irony in that suggestion! We should elect users to decide on staff policy when we already have trustworthy staff for that exact reason? You're adorable


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 2, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> All mods would eventually lose their positions unless they didn't do any modding and then it'd be anarchy,



Honestly I have nothing against _your_ work, miss.


----------



## hellohi (Feb 2, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> Oh lawd, the irony in that suggestion! We should elect users to decide on staff policy when we already have trustworthy staff for that exact reason? You're adorable



I didn't say "the trustworthy staff" which would mean they are _all_ trustworthy, I said, "trustworthy staff" meaning the ones we can actually trust, not all of you.

I am adorable, aren't I:33



~Zaxxon~ said:


> Honestly I have nothing against _your_ work, miss.



Same. She's a good mod.


----------



## Yondaime (Feb 2, 2010)

So, when am I being demodded? I've been waiting long enough.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 2, 2010)

hellohi said:


> I didn't say "the trustworthy staff" which would mean they are _all_ trustworthy, I said, "trustworthy staff" meaning the ones we can actually trust, not all of you.
> 
> I am adorable, aren't I:33



Your assumptions are :33

If your faith extends to those trustworthy staff members when it comes to modding the forum, that same faith should be put in their ability to call out other staff members if need be.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 2, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> If your faith extends to those trustworthy staff members when it comes to modding the forum, that same faith should be put in their ability to call out other staff members if need be.


----------



## hellohi (Feb 2, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> Your assumptions are :33
> 
> If your faith extends to those trustworthy staff members when it comes to modding the forum, that same faith should be put in their ability to call out other staff members if need be.



I agree:33

The community's opinion wouldn't hurt though


Thanks for spreading

No one seems to be responding, time to message Hiroshiagain


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 2, 2010)

The community's opinions are absolutely always welcome. I'm not quite sure that the general forum populace really understand how extensively we debate mod choices. It doesn't happen overnight - it sometimes takes months. The vast majority of our staff picks are solid ones, though a few loonies do get through the cracks 

(I'd respond to your thread but I've taken a vow of laziness retirement and try to let the newer generation deal with forum issues)


----------



## hellohi (Feb 2, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> The community's opinions are absolutely always welcome. I'm not quite sure that the general forum populace really understand how extensively we debate mod choices. It doesn't happen overnight - it sometimes takes months. *The vast majority of our staff picks are solid ones, though a few loonies do get through the cracks*
> 
> (I'd respond to your thread but I've taken a vow of laziness retirement and try to let the newer generation deal with forum issues)



Your not lying.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 2, 2010)

Yondaime said:


> So, when am I being demodded? I've been waiting long enough.



You should totally turn advisor, dude.


----------



## Kri (Feb 2, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:
			
		

> Ah yes, blindly follow the leaders and the ones they grant pseudo-power to or else suffer their wrath.
> 
> 
> Makes sense.
> ...


Better to follow a p*d*p****, I'm sure.


----------



## Kri (Feb 2, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:
			
		

> Ah yes, blindly follow the leaders and the ones they grant pseudo-power to or else suffer their wrath.
> 
> 
> Makes sense.
> ...


Better to follow the rules than be a douchebag, rather.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 2, 2010)

Fair enough.

An opinions an opinion. I can't say you're wrong or right.


EDIT: I can argue all day, but either way you get the final say.


----------



## Kri (Feb 3, 2010)

Opinion?

Don't 'blindly follow the rules' if that's what it takes to get your kicks, but don't expect anyone to give two drops of piss about your 'opinion' when you wind up in the courts. The forum rules are there to make everything easier for everyone, and standing against them in some statement against _the man_ serves to do little but irritate those of us who voluntarily keep this place clean.

But, by all means, best of luck with your pitchforks and whatnot.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 3, 2010)

Geeze, can't even take a joke.


I'm not even serious in the slightest, meng.


----------



## Kri (Feb 3, 2010)

It was a hilarious joke.

Well delivered.

Bravo, and so forth.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 3, 2010)

Obviously not a fan of dark humor, I see.


I'll keep that in mind next time.


EDIT: And congrats responding to a post I deleted because I had already realized it was in bad taste.


----------



## Kri (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not a fan of anti-staff sentiment. I'm sure you can guess how much I _adore_ this thread, considering.


----------



## abcd (Feb 3, 2010)

my popcorn is over


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 3, 2010)

Kribaby said:


> I'm not a fan of anti-staff sentiment. I'm sure you can guess how much I _adore_ this thread, considering.



I can understand that, by why drag deleted posts into this?


----------



## Kri (Feb 3, 2010)

Because I can see them? And because you were replying to me.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 3, 2010)

Kribaby said:


> Because I can see them? And because you were replying to me.



The fact it was deleted meant you already won from the start, so what's the point in arguing?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 3, 2010)

No need to continue bickering ladies. If so, take it to PM D:


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 3, 2010)

See, there's the sense I was looking for.

Thank you. I will now take my leave.


----------



## forkshy (Feb 3, 2010)

ah ha!

now *i* have the last word!


----------



## Kri (Feb 3, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> See, there's the sense I was looking for.


Ah, so you did lose it.

Sorry KK, I'll stop. :/ Have your last word if it floats your boat, Zaxxon.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 3, 2010)

Kribaby said:


> Ah, so you did lose it.
> 
> Sorry KK, I'll stop. :/ Have your last word if it floats your boat, Zaxxon.



Actually I was looking for the sense for you to stop beating a dead horse.


I'm hoping you will after this.


EDIT: I mean, I already said my deleted post was moronic. That's why IT WAS DELETED.


----------



## forkshy (Feb 3, 2010)

oh ho!

*i* have the last word *again*!

**


----------



## Vanity (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't think most members of the board are actually 'anti-staff'. There are probably just certain mods they don't like in most cases.

I don't think regular members should ever get to vote to de-mod someone though....it would just lead to people getting kicked off just for not being liked. And when you're a mod I don't think you're really suppose to be 'liked' because if you're liked it probably means that you aren't dealing out any punishments on people who break the rules. I mean, obviously some people would like you....but there will always be a number that don't because they can't deal with the fact that they got in trouble for something.

So it's just something that wouldn't work.

Being liked isn't part of the job of a mod....so I don't think it should ever be part of de-modding anyone.


----------



## forkshy (Feb 3, 2010)

i actually think this is a great idea, but only if the staff pays to hire and independant, unbiased moderator to oversee itself.

there's just too much inhouse bias from the staff, and the members can't be trusted to make educated judgements since they can't see the HR. the obvious solution is to hire a judge or some other type of third party arbiter.

since the staff are the flawed ones in the member/staff relationship it seems obvious that the burden of paying for this service should rest on their shoulders.

hey, can someone add a poll to this thread so the members can vote on the staff hiring someone to do oversight?


----------



## Distracted (Feb 3, 2010)

Man, if this happened I'd be voted off in a heart beat.  I haven't really modded in a year and I think I still came in 3rd or something for most hated mod.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

Who's #1 then?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I don't think most members of the board are actually 'anti-staff'. There are probably just certain mods they don't like in most cases.
> 
> I don't think regular members should ever get to vote to de-mod someone though....it would just lead to people getting kicked off just for not being liked. And when you're a mod I don't think you're really suppose to be 'liked' because if you're liked it probably means that you aren't dealing out any punishments on people who break the rules. I mean, obviously some people would like you....but there will always be a number that don't because they can't deal with the fact that they got in trouble for something.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanity (Feb 3, 2010)

You mean that this whole topic is sarcastic?

It seems that a number of people replied to it seriously.

Anyway, you all know that I'm not the type who gets jokes a lot of the time. :/ In real life I'm fine but it's hard for me to tell when people are joking on the internet.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 4, 2010)

this thread would have been closed much sooner if it wasn't deemed as somewhat sarcastic with potential lulz.

Mods that took it seriously got trolled. Members who took most of staff's comments in there seriously also got trolled.  I mean I would think most people would get the joke when I.P.Standing actually suggested to email Tazmo


----------

